# Hello Kitty



## melliquor (Feb 12, 2009)

What is everybody getting?  I am so excited about this collection and wish that I could afford to get everything... just don't have enough money.

Does anybody know the prices for everything from HK?  Trying to plan my budget... DH is giving me £100 for our anniversary to spend and I had a GC from the US for $50 and ordered Too Dolly pallette and Tahitian BP.  

I still want to get...

Mimmy l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g
She Loves Candy l/g
Strayin l/s
Cute-ster l/s
Fun & Games BPB
Milk piggie
Lucky Tom pallette
Medium makeup case

Maybe a few things from Kitty Kouture collection but have to look first.


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was very excited for this collection. So siked that i have put a freeze on MAC for a couple of months now. I even stood away from specktra becuz i knew it'd break my heart, but HK is here and.....I was upset. the collection is really sheer, and I'd be careful with what I would purchase. I did want the compact mirror but is sold out! dangit!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm getting 

Pretty baby b/p
Pink Fish l/c
Fashion Mews l/s
Strayin l/s
Big Bow l/s
Cutester l/s
Two glosses, can't remember the names
Tippy blush


----------



## LP_x (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm only getting Cutester and Big Bow lipsticks. I was soooo excited about this collection when I first heard about it, but I think it has been over-hyped.


----------



## Snowy_z (Feb 12, 2009)

I want to know the prices too! Seeing the swatches I'm not sure yet if I want any of the eyeshadow palettes or lippies!...So here's my list so far:

Medium bag
Brush set
Beauty powder...both
Beauty powder blush...both
Key clip
Tinted lip conditioner....both
The pink and grey nail laquer

I'm still debating on the vanity case....i love this collection for the packaging and dont want to spend what i dont have so I'm aiming more to the accessories! I guess I'll have to see the rest in person to decide!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 13, 2009)

only getting fast friends,nice kitty and sweet strawberr. was going to get a blush but i think i'll wait for grand duos


----------



## Wintertulip (Feb 13, 2009)

I just want one of the accessories- the doll or key ring. My bank balance is saying thank you


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 13, 2009)

is it true that grand duos would be released the same day as hello kitty in the u.k


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 15, 2009)

I think I have been dragged into the hype-realistically I only want:

Cutester
Mimmy
Pink Fish
Fun and Games
Key Chain

But I keep adding more to my list that I can't afford!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 16, 2009)

I expected to be really keen on this collection as I like HK, but I don't like the design of the packaging with the grey swirls and the retro look. The brush holder with the black face just looks odd. It's good that they've tried to come up with something different to the usual Kitty stuff, but it doesn't appeal to me at all.

I like the look of Tippy, but I have too many similar blushes so I'll probably pass on that. I *thought* I'd get Most Popular since it was a glaze, but it seems to be a lustre so I'm not so keen now. :-/  I'd love the Sheer Mystery Powder just for the compact, but I know for sure I'd regret blowing that much money on something I'd never use.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 17, 2009)

I just received an e-mail invite to the previews at High St Ken or Covent Garden - I'd be delighted if I didn't live 500 miles away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I hope others who get the e-mail are able to attend. I'll be contenting myself with the online preview from 08:00 on Thursday 26th.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 17, 2009)

I got invited too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:  yahoo:.  Can you tell that I am excited.  I am definately going and can't wait to get everything.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2009)

annoyingly i got the invite too but don't live near lodon so can't go. but i have registered for the online preview! i wonder if that inculdes kitty koture...


----------



## Ladybugz (Feb 17, 2009)

I got my invite too. me and a friend are going to covent garden! im sooo excited


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 17, 2009)

I got my invite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm dragging my boyfriend after work as none of my friends could make it. And i've booked my first make over for the 7th March at HOF in bluewater so now doubly excited!

I think i'm going to get most of this collection. I got a little pay rise beginning of the year, i've paid all my bills for this month, I think i'm allowed to go a little nuts one just the one collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to get the glitter liners, pigments, nail lacquers and accessories at the event and get the MUA opinion on what palette and lipsticks would suit best. Can't wait!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 17, 2009)

I got the online preview email-woop a week on Thursday!

Not long now gals! xx


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 17, 2009)

I got the email too, I signed up for the online preview. I can't wait!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 17, 2009)

I also got the email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I want...

fashion mews l/s
big bow l/s
cute-ster l/s
key clip


----------



## abbey_08 (Feb 17, 2009)

i signed up but didnt get the email!!!!! mac never email me any offers and i shop every month from them lol


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 17, 2009)

they didnt email me either but i called them to complain and they emailed me


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 17, 2009)

i got the email too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 im actually very excited for this collection but i do think most of it is over hyped just because its 'hello kitty'


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Glam8babe nice to see you on here again hun!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 18, 2009)

I also signed up for the online preview, I'll probably buy way too much, I'm kind of torn between buying online and waiting until March 5th when the collection hits my local counter so I can see everything in person (not to mention I get 10% store staff discount). 

The only things I know I'm definitely not getting are the e/s compacts and Tippy because it's way too much like Dollymix. I think I need to review swatches and start making proper choices ha ha.


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 19, 2009)

i think the colours are very boring, they could have done way better, i think i will get strayin and fashion mews lipstick and the keychain!!! the e/s are very dupeable and the packaging isn't as nice as i hoped!!
The colours are all very sheer and i love bold and pigmented colours like the amplified creams!!! hhhhhhm !!!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 19, 2009)

yep i really hate how the e/s are dupeable was watching someone on youtube and she compared h/k e/s to the dupes and she was spot on. Only a few lippies and a l/s for me. Was going to get a blush but i think i'll wait for grand duos to come out


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm not bothering with the eyeshadows either purely because i already have very similar colours! i'm more into the lippies and lipglosses (i like sheer lips because i do such strong eyes!) and of course tippy blush because i love pink blushes!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 20, 2009)

Did anyone else receive an email about a competition?


----------



## amber_j (Feb 20, 2009)

^Yup, got the competition e-mail. And an invite to the pre-release at the Covent Garden store. Hope I get to see some Specktra ladies there (I'm going for the first session).

I've blown hot and cold with this collection. I have a wishlist (4 l/g, 1 blush, 1 l/s, 1 glitter liner, petite makeup bag and keyring) but I don't know if it's worth getting all of that. Will need to see what it all looks like IRL.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah  have definately limited my list to 3 or 4 l/g


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

I got the competition email too.

My list is currently;
- Tippy blush
- The keyring
- Pink Fish TLC
- Train case thingy (we are getting this aren't we??!)
- Fashion Mews
- Strayin

I think that's it... maybe!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Feb 21, 2009)

thats what im really wondering about. i badly want the train (vanity) case, but im afraid the counters wont get it cause its supposed to be an online only. =( does anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm skipping this collection.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 22, 2009)

My list is as follows.........

*Lucky Tom Palette
*Cutester Lipstick
*Big Bow Lipstick
*Mimmy Lipglass
*Fast Friends Lipglass
*Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
*Kitty Power Glitterliner
*A blush ( not sure which one yet )
*Lashes
*Sheer Mystery Powder
*Kitty Koture Dazzleglass


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 22, 2009)

does anybody know the prices of the brush sets and bags etc? mainly the accessories and the eyshadow palettes


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

Mimmy
Nice Kitty
Sweet Stawberry
Fast Friends

Big Bow
Strayin

Tippy
Fun & Games

Too Dolly

Pretty Baby

Dazzlepuss

maybe a mystery powder

no accessoires


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

Eeps the MAs were going through the update book at my counter yesterday... we are so close ladies!! I wanted to ask about prices but they were too busy unfortunately (I did snag the last 226 brush though so was still very happy!)


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 22, 2009)

4 more days to go ladies!


----------



## amber_j (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_does anybody know the prices of the brush sets and bags etc? mainly the accessories and the eyshadow palettes_

 
ritchieramone posted some prices in the sticky onhttp://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/r...ml#post1518522(these were from heat magazine). The palettes were shown as £30.34 and the brush set as £39.15...


----------



## makeupmadb (Feb 25, 2009)

I heard apparently the brush set will be £32. Seems like a great deal! We'll have to see.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG less than 24 hrs to go............at least for those that are going to the preview


----------



## julie150463 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I heard apparently the brush set will be £32. Seems like a great deal! We'll have to see._

 

Brush Set is £39.15
Soft Vanity Case is £44.04
Tote £31.32
Mirrored key clip £11.74
Purse Mirror £15.66

Cutester is already sold out on line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




No idea how I've managed to get an early early preview - registered for the online preview for tomorrow.


----------



## msmolly (Feb 25, 2009)

Would anybody be so kind as to post the link to the preview?
I signed up but didn't receive an invite
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feeling abit miffed as m.a.c have had so much of my money and my overdraft!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wish list is 

Train case
Brush set
Strayin
Cutester
Tahitan Sand
Popster  

Thank you xxx


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *julie150463* 

 
_Brush Set is £39.15
Soft Vanity Case is £44.04
Tote £31.32
Mirrored key clip £11.74
Purse Mirror £15.66

Cutester is already sold out on line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No idea how I've managed to get an early early preview - registered for the online preview for tomorrow._

 

cutester sold out online??? on the us website ???


----------



## julie150463 (Feb 25, 2009)

quote=iadoremac;1520618]cutester sold out online??? on the us website ???[/quote]







 Nope - UK - - did put a copy of page but if you click on the links you go to my account - oops


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2009)

i get my online link sent to me tommorow i think... how did you get yours early?! so jealous!


----------



## julie150463 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i get my online link sent to me tommorow i think... how did you get yours early?! so jealous!_

 

I just went on the MAC site and typed in KITTY in the search and it came up???


----------



## makeupmadb (Feb 25, 2009)

Links for everything:
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Mild
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Wild
M·A·C Cosmetics | Hello Kitty Accessories


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

Has anyone ordered anything? Did it go through ok?


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2009)

yup i ordered pretty much all i wanted... had to be string and resist milk and a couple of other lippies! and i've got it being delivered on friday


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok cool, I'll go for it then! Only ordering what I really 100% know I want as going to the Selfridges event next Thursday... it'll be hard not to just keep adding things to my basket though!!


----------



## sophie_wofie (Feb 25, 2009)

My order status is now "in warehouse". So seems like orders are going through fine


----------



## Eleanor (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if the vanity is an online exclusive?


----------



## sophie_wofie (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's just an online exclusive.


----------



## melliquor (Feb 25, 2009)

Going through the swatches... i have cut my list way down... everything is too sheer and the eyeshadows don't look to exciting in Lucky Tom.

Cute-Ster l/s
Mimmy l/g
Tippy Blush (maybe)
Medium Bag

Total of £52.38... not too bad i think.


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Going through the swatches... i have cut my list way down... everything is too sheer and the eyeshadows don't look to exciting in Lucky Tom.

Cute-Ster l/s
Mimmy l/g
Tippy Blush (maybe)
Medium Bag

Total of £52.38... not too bad i think._

 
I've cut my list down too, too sheer and too many dupes. I might get a few things from the perm line instead.


----------



## LP_x (Feb 25, 2009)

Is Cutester really sold out already or is it a technical blip:?


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so happy! Thank you everyone for sharing the info and the links. I got the vanity case and nearly everything else I wanted. I plan on getting a few more things tomorrow at the preview


----------



## sophie_wofie (Feb 25, 2009)

I really don't think Cute Ster is sold out. It's not been online for long enough, and I can't imagine that loads of people know that it's already on the site and have placed an order.

That's what I'm hoping anyway. Because I really really want it and I do not want to pay £15/£20 for it on Ebay!

Has anyone on here brought it, or even seen it in stock?


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 25, 2009)

ARGHH do i get the vanity or not 
eek
ekkkkk
qatrehggnjgrkfds im going crazy here i get in from work and here it is :O


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 25, 2009)

I added everything to bag and clicked 'save for later'. I really want Cute-Ster too though, so I'm going to wait until tomorrow morning when the preview comes along and see if it's still marked 'sold out' or whether it's just something up with the website. I'll even go as far as to ring the customer services ha ha!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

i just ordered most popular,she loves candy and sweet strawberry. the rest of my ££££ is going to grand duos. I'm done!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 25, 2009)

ahh, these links have proved to me that i do not want anything from that collection!


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh well, I've ordered and all I'm getting is Big Bow for myself and a key clip for my sister. I've also ordered Chignon in case BBR disappears when HK goes online properly. It's been a bit of a non-event for me!


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2009)

Apparently the reason why Cute-Ster says 'sold out' is because it's not come into stock yet. I rang customer services and they advised me to place my order of other items now and wait until March 4th, the proper launch date online for the extra lipstick.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 26, 2009)

Cute-ster is showing as available now.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2009)

That's typical! Placing another order for the lipstick now, customer services gave me a complimentary shipping code for the inconvinience anyways so no harm done yay!


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm god i'm torn over that vanity!! I'm sure it didn't say online exclusive on the website...Ah what do I do! My HK haul already amounts to like £180...


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2009)

The vanity is beautiful but I asked myself the questions did I really need it and how much would I use it. The answer to the first question was no and the second was not very much. So I decided not to get it. I think I'd rather have £44 of products than a vanity, as pretty as it is. I'd rather save the money to spend on the next upcoming collection. Plus if your haul is £180 already...

But I guess the decision is yours, maybe think about it a little longer and then just make a choice and go with it.


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm your words are wise...

Might go to plan B (make sad eyes at the boyfriend). If plan B fails me i'll just leave it methinks. It's pretty but I really can't afford it and I suppose it's no heartbreak in the long run. Gotta keep saving for California in 10 weeks time! Should put that £40 to my spending money.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 26, 2009)

I decided against the vanity aswell!
I just thought i want it for wanting sake and i'll hardly ever use it 
£44 knocked off my initial list, i took off fashion mews and fast friends aswell purely because i didn't think it would suit me.
damn cutester now appearing!

I think i might order the purse mirror hmmmm


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 26, 2009)

Same, i'm tempted with Fashion Mews but I think its only because everyone else is raving about it. I think it'd probably make me look dead...I'm just gonna stick to Big Bow and Strayin' from the lippies.

Think i might just get the keyring from the accessories...


----------



## wizzer3245 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Same, i'm tempted with Fashion Mews but I think its only because everyone else is raving about it. I think it'd probably make me look dead...I'm just gonna stick to Big Bow and Strayin' from the lippies.

Think i might just get the keyring from the accessories..._

 
Yeah i agree, i think it's been hyped up far too much!
I got those two lippies aswell so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Feb 26, 2009)

I was tempted by most of the lippie and lipglass colours, but just got Cute-Ster, Mimmy and the Lip Conditioner Pink Fish.  I also got the small make-up bag and the vanity.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 26, 2009)

Just ordered Pink fish TLC, Mimmy, Fun&Games and the keyring. Wanted quite a few more bits but need to try and stop spending on makeup! It's impossible bt I really need to cut down. I seem to spend £30 to £70 a month on makeup which is ridiculous no wonder I have no money at the end of every month


----------



## Redz24 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've just placed my order and I got everything I wanted.

This is my first pre-order of a collection, so will it get shipped next week on its actuall release date?


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm assuming the collection is ready for dispatch, but someone please correct me if this sounds like rubbish! I would hope that it would have been made clear at the time of ordering if stuff wouldn't be sent out until next week.

It just occurred to me that I had forgotten all about Kitty Kouture - will this be appearing online? Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere but I just can't remember.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2009)

From what I understand the items will be shipped immediately, it's not so much a VIP pre-order more of an early access. It'd be pretty pointless in my opinion if they waited until the release date to ship.

If you notice during checkout there were also all the options for 'next day delivery' etc. People would be narked if they paid for that and then didn't receive the goods.


----------



## RepeatToFade (Feb 26, 2009)

so how has this online preview actually worked? Has anyone received an email today about it? 

I didn't receive an email inviting me to the preview even though I put my email address down. 

I'm just about to order my haul!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

i got a mail about it


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2009)

Emails were sent out this morning to those who were confirmed as 'invited', looked like this -


----------



## Niquas Brain (Feb 26, 2009)

Just check my order history, and its been dispatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used the name a day delivery option for Friday, so looks like it will arrive tomorrow


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2009)

mine is dispatched too! yayness! it's being delivered to my work so i will be ripping the arms off my dpd delivery man!


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 26, 2009)

So I'm really broke so I'm really having to plan my Hello Kitty haul! So far I have ordered the brush set which I'm so excited for!!

xoxo


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 26, 2009)

God I love Specktra! I just ordered Mimmy, the Brush Set (not usually a fan of SE brushes but since it's HK...) and the Key Clip (to be used as a bag charm). I managed to scale right down even leaving out the vanity case and petite bag since apparently not even those brushes will fit!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 26, 2009)

Eep my order is dispatched too! I also decided against the vanity but was very tempted, and still am... but using my sensible head, for a change!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Feb 26, 2009)

Just got back from the Pre-Release event at Covent Garden!

It was good I guess! It was my first one, so I wasn't sure what to expect!

What I got;


Too Dolly palette 
Lucky Tom palette 
Tippy blush 
Fun & Games blush - a nice high lighter colour for me!  
Milk pigment = LOVE 
Deep Blue Green pigment 
Hello Kitty Lash (x3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
Still contemplating the accessories, but I'm not sold! Everything else is just meh!


----------



## amber_j (Feb 26, 2009)

Tucked up in bed after the Covent Garden event. I had such a laugh with my friend. I got:
- Too Dolly palette
- Mimmy l/g
- Sweet Strawberry l/g
- Nice To Be Nice l/g
- Most Popular l/s
- Her Glitz glitter e/l
- Mini makeup bag

I also picked up a Studio Sculpt foundation.

Hope I get to go to one of these again!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 27, 2009)

My order has been dispatched too, i'm so excited! 

I've ordered:
Tippy Blusher
Fun & Games Blusher
Pink fish tlc
Medium make up bag

and 

Creme cup l/s
Petite indulgence l/g
Partial to pink l/g

and i'm off to a YSL counter today to buy 2 rouge volupte lipsticks (Nude beige and Lingerie pink). 

After all of that i'm having a break from makeup for a while!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm assuming the collection is ready for dispatch, but someone please correct me if this sounds like rubbish! I would hope that it would have been made clear at the time of ordering if stuff wouldn't be sent out until next week.

It just occurred to me that I had forgotten all about Kitty Kouture - will this be appearing online? Sorry if this has been covered elsewhere but I just can't remember. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes it will be online.

I had so much fun at the Covent Garden event. Me and my friend kept getting drinks and extra cookies from the cookie guy - he was so sweet!


----------



## tigerli17 (Feb 27, 2009)

Aw I didn't get cookies when I went last night, must have come out just after I left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a balloon though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had some very funny looks walking around with that.

I also cracked and got that Vanity...I suck at self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ALL my wages are going into my savings next month! Not going to spend a thing on MAC (she says whilst still eyeing up the sugarsweet stuff).


----------



## GoldenFairy (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Aw I didn't get cookies when I went last night, must have come out just after I left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a balloon though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had some very funny looks walking around with that.

I also cracked and got that Vanity...I suck at self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ALL my wages are going into my savings next month! Not going to spend a thing on MAC (she says whilst still eyeing up the sugarsweet stuff)._

 
Shame you missed the cookies - at least you will look slimmer than me! As you didn't have cookies you gotta get a little sugar sweet to make up for it!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 27, 2009)

I had alot of fun at the Covent Garden event.  I didn't get any cookies neither... i did leave at 7:30 though.  I got everything that i wanted and added a lipglass.

Mimmy l/g
She Loves Candy l/g
Cute-Ster l/s
Large makeup bag
Fun & Games blush
Pink Fish tlc
Too Dolly palette from US
Tahitian Sand BP from US


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually recieved my order today, i'm well pleased as it usually takes an extra day or two to get to Belfast.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 27, 2009)

I was good I only got fun & games from the hello kitty collection, nothing else intrested me.

From the perm line I got
Studio sculpt foundation and concealer
Lavender whip l/s


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 27, 2009)

So, I revised my list........

1. Lucky Tom Palette
2. Cutester Lipstick
3. Big Bow Lipstick
4. Mimmy Lipglass
5. Fast Friends Lipglass
6. Pretty Baby Beauty Powder
7. Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder
8. Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush
9. Kitty Power Glitter Eyeliner
10. Hello Kitty Lashes
11. Duo Adhesive (for the lashes duh!)
12. Hello Kitty Brush Set
13. Sheer Mystery Powder Compact in Light Medium
14. Kitty Koture Dazzleglass
15. Moon River Grand Duo Mineralize Blush
16. Intenso Grand Duo Mineralize Blush

Whew! I think that's it!!!


----------



## Claire84 (Feb 27, 2009)

Placed my Kitty order and got -

Tippy blush
Popster TLC
Pink Fish TLC
Mimmy l/g
She Loves Candy l/g

I bought a couple of others things too that weren't part of the collection.  I'm also after the HK l/s but I'll go pick them up at the Belfast counter next week as B2M.  There are also a few things I want to see in person so I might end up with a few more HK things.  I'm def not buying the Kouture stuff though- the prices are kinda ridiculous IMO.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I still want the petite bag I may wait and get it instore...


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 27, 2009)

YAY my order is also dispatched! I'm not sure I mentioned in this thread what I ordered. Cute-Ster, Big Bow and Fashion Mews l/s, Mimmy and She Loves Candy l/g, Pretty Baby BP and Kitty Power glitter liner. I thought about the lashes and TLCs too, I had added them to bag but decided to pass in the end.

Hoping for a delivery tomorrow maybe - the excitement grows.


----------



## Ggxox (Feb 28, 2009)

I got:

The brush set
Mimmy lipgloss
Pretty Baby
Something about pink nail varnish

Think that's it. I'm really poor at the moment. I also want:

Cutester (with b2m)
Too Dolly Pallete
She loves candy lipgloss

And maybe fun and games blusher. 

xoxo


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 28, 2009)

i signed up but never got an invitation


----------



## shmooby (Mar 2, 2009)

could someone please tell me how much the lipsticks, beauty powders, tinted lip conditioners and key clips are going to be in the UK? Want to buy some stuff for myself AND for my sisters birthday but I have a budget of £100...


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 2, 2009)

Lipsticks are £11.26, beauty powders are £15.17, no idea about the TLCs and the key clip I think is £11.74. If you have a budget of £100 you'll be able to get a lot of nice items.

I got 3 lipsticks, 2 lipglosses, 1 BP and a glitter eyeliner and that came to just over £80.


----------



## shmooby (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome! thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AHHHHH i'm so excited!!!


----------



## sophie_wofie (Mar 2, 2009)

TLC are £10.28, just the same as Lipglasses


----------



## amber_j (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_I think I still want the petite bag I may wait and get it instore..._

 
I bought one because I think they're cute, but also because someone on YT said you could fit a HK eye palette in there. You can't without it being a bit of a squeeze. It's larger than the Barbie mini bag, but still quite small. I still love mine though!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 3, 2009)

Got my stuff!

Have to say I am IN LOVE with pink fish - it is soooooo pigmented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also lovin fun n games it gives me the perfect healthy glow.

I am pissed off about the key ring though- it's much smaller than I thought and the mirror is crappy plastic! Mine has scratches on it and because it is plastic you can't really see yourself through it-pointless!

xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm disappointed with the key chain too - it looks and feels pretty cheap. I bought it give to my sister with her birthday presents next week and I was hoping that the mirror just looked bad because it was covered in that protective plastic you often get but I don't think it actually is. I'll need to have a better look at it though.

The only other thing I got was Big Bow l/s. I was worried it would be too much Fun'n'Sexy but it's a much more wearable version of it for me. I really like it.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2009)

Grand Duos up as well as Hello Kitty - I want moon river but can't afford anything this month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Mineralize being repromoted-no new shade/rotation as yet though!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 4, 2009)

WOOOOO ordered my stuff online at work today. have been checking the website every half an hour for the last 2 days. hehe. it's lame that everyone seems to be dissappointed with the keyrings... I got one for myself and one as part of my sisters birthday present... can't wait for my stuff to arrive!!! It better not take too long. lol. I got:

Pretty baby beauty powder
Fun and games beauty powder blush
Fashion mews lipstick
Fast friends lip glass
Pink fish tinted lip conditioner
A keyring

For my sister:

Big bow lipstick
Pink fish tinted lip conditioner
Tippy beauty powder blush (Can you tell she likes pink, hehe)
And the keyring...

OOOOOOO i'm excited! and I don't even have it in my hands yet


----------



## Winnie (Mar 4, 2009)

I am itching to buy a bunch of stuff now off the website but I'm going to hold out and buy some stuff after my shift at work tomorrow. This time I'm even buying Pink Fish for my 11yr old sister who is completely obsessed with Hello Kitty.

I'm glad I finish at 2pm so I should be able to get my hands on most of the things I want!


----------



## FK79 (Mar 4, 2009)

-


----------



## shmooby (Mar 4, 2009)

omg everything's selling out fast!!! In a way I'm glad the US gets everything first, gives me a few weeks to ponder and decide for definate what I want. My order was over and done with in 5 minutes today... which is just as well cos the work computer was threatening to die on me before I could finish


----------



## Winnie (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't believe cutester sold out so early on....luckily in Birmingham there are 2 counters and a store so at least I have a bit more choice. My list still keeps changing though!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't believe so much stuff has sold out already!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 4, 2009)

i still want to buy strayin' lipstick and the too dolly quad.. but i already have similar colours. I really just want everything for the packaging, so i'm trying to resist, but neither have sold out yet...


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, newbie here. Usually lurking but hello kitty so exciting I had to post. I got my order a week before the release date due to some flukey secret links thing I found. I got:
Fashion mews
Strayin
Big Bow
Nice Kitty
Nice to be Nice
Sweet Strawberry
Too Dolly
Her Glitz
The Traincase
The Larger Makeup Bag
Mirror
Brush Set
Both Blushes
Both Tinted LC 
The Lashes
Something about Pink NP
On the Prowl NP

I know it's kinda big but I waited without presents for a long time so my husband's wallet took a big hit. My absolute favourites are the eyeshadow palette (the colours are gorgeous) and the traincase.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 5, 2009)

i ended up buying ....
strayin lipstick (love love)
Big bow lipstick
the key clip
pink fish Lip conditioner
on the prowl n/v

also bought

cremesheen l/s
lavender whip
shy girl lippies

msf
redhead and brunette (yummy)

Wanted a hk make up bag but thought they were a total rip for the size of them!!!!!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

ahhhh i want lavender whip!!! I can't find it on the website now though, so I guess it was limited edition?


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 5, 2009)

Lavender Whip is part of the Creme Team collection but wherever it's from, it now seems to have vanished, right enough!

That's odd as I would have expected it to to appear either as 'Sold Out' or 'Out of Stock' (if it actually is either) rather than just disappear. Perhaps it will reappear?


----------



## theend (Mar 5, 2009)

Went to the store today and got Popster LC and Girl Groove Glitter EL, even though I know I'll rarely use it! lol. Also got Earth to Earth min. blush. 

I feel very proud - I was strong and didn't get any lipglosses or eyeshadows from HK - I have too many already!


----------



## Snowy_z (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so i went to get my HK stuffies today.......I got:

Both TLC's an an extra pink fish to keep in my car!
Both beauty powders
Tippy BPB
Fast friends l/g
Nice kitty l/g
Nice to be nice l/g
most popular l/s
Fashion mews l/s
Big bow l/s
Pink and grey nail laquers
Small bag
Medium bag
Vanity case
Brush holder

I think I'm going back to ge the lashes!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Lavender Whip is part of the Creme Team collection but wherever it's from, it now seems to have vanished, right enough!

That's odd as I would have expected it to to appear either as 'Sold Out' or 'Out of Stock' (if it actually is either) rather than just disappear. Perhaps it will reappear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I know it was showing up as limited edition in the states, but i'm pretty sure it never did on the UK site... Did a search for it and everything. Came up with nothing! It had better re-appear. I wants it!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2009)

just been told by mac online that hkk will not go up online and that only harrods will get it in about 2 weeks


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

ahhhh thats a bit sucky... still, at least i wont be tempted to buy anything if it isnt online! My wallet has taken a bit of a beating over the last few months


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 5, 2009)

wow. that sucks. sold out already on most of the lipsticks and lgs. only collection i've really been looking forward to since fafi. nice.


----------



## FK79 (Mar 5, 2009)

Anybody know the price of the Hello Kitty Kouture stuff?


----------



## shmooby (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_wow. that sucks. sold out already on most of the lipsticks and lgs. only collection i've really been looking forward to since fafi. nice._

 





 did you manage to get any?


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 5, 2009)

I placed my order last night and got everything I wanted with next day delivery so i'll get it tomorrow. 
I just got an email from mac saying:

Dear Mr Carmichael

Thank you for your recent order with MAC Cosmetics Online.
Due to the extremely popular demand of our new Hello Kitty range the LIPGLASS 4.8G – MIMMY was out of stock by the time your order reached our warehouse.
I have therefore arranged for a refund of £10.28 to your card.
We have been able to locate further stocks of some Hello Kitty items and therefore you may wish to view the range at www.maccosmetics.co.uk to see if there are any products that you would like to purchase.

First of all I am not Mr Carmichael and that is no where near my surname, and they used my order number on the email.... 

The I got another email saying:

Info Mac would like to recall the message, "Your MAC Cosmetics Online Order 1783026".

and then I got the first email sent to me again but with my surname.  

So the big mystery is will I recieve my mimmy lipglass tomorrow with my order or not?! 
I've spent well over £1000 with mac (at least!) over the past year and a half and this is they way mac repays me??!
Mimmy is infact still in stock on the website so I don't really understand why I apparently won't be recieving it. :-(


----------



## Winnie (Mar 5, 2009)

I got my stuff today!
Cutester l/s
Big Bow l/s
Pink Fish TLC (x2, one for my little sis)
Tippy Blush

I was quite restrained! I was also told that they'll get a new delivery in store next Wednesday so theres not too much fear of them selling out completely.

The smallest HK make up bag is a complete rip off though, I couldn't believe the size, Can't imagine anyone fitting any more than a few lipsticks and glosses in that one.

I thought I would share a photo of a Hello Kitty Mirror which is almost exactly the same as the MAC one...it's actually a tiny bit bigger...








But was actually about £3 from Hong Kong rather than almost £16 for the MAC one. Crazy I know.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_ahhhh i want lavender whip!!! I can't find it on the website now though, so I guess it was limited edition?_

 
Me too, I was under the impression that only the l/g were LE here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Lavender Whip is part of the Creme Team collection but wherever it's from, it now seems to have vanished, right enough!

That's odd as I would have expected it to to appear either as 'Sold Out' or 'Out of Stock' (if it actually is either) rather than just disappear. Perhaps it will reappear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought that odd to! And I sure do hope it does reappear!





Did anyone who has a Pro card get a discount on their HK purchases?


----------



## FK79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_Me too, I was under the impression that only the l/g were LE here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I thought that odd to! And I sure do hope it does reappear!





Did anyone who has a Pro card get a discount on their HK purchases? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yip I got discount on HK.


----------



## wizzer3245 (Mar 6, 2009)

I really want a pink fish but it's sold out
CRYYYYYY!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 6, 2009)

A few bits have been restocked so worth another look at the site ladies! No Pink Fish though I'm afraid.


----------



## shmooby (Mar 6, 2009)

ahhhh what a nightmare! got my box today and out of the 11 items i ordered i recieved 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




got an email saying the rest hadnt been sent because it was out of stock, even though i ordered it as it went online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just had to order a load more stuff for my sister cos NONE of the stuff she wanted turned up so now my account is penniless... HURRY UP AND REFUND ME MAC!!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wizzer3245* 

 
_I really want a pink fish but it's sold out
CRYYYYYY!!_

 
maybe you could paint a gold one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ok so not funny...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow this is really really terrible service! Why did mac spend so much money on viral and promotions when they don't have enough stock to meet demand? They have had this experience from Barbie loves Mac, you'd think they'd be better prepared.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2009)

it is pretty sucky!! i mean pink fish was back online yesterday evening for like 30 mins to an hour and it sold out again! seriously they need to be getting more stock in! or at least have a service where on the website if it is sold out you can still buy it and be put  in a waiting list for it.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shmooby* 

 
_





 did you manage to get any?_

 
I managed to grab Cute-ster and Mimmy but I wanted Strayin' and Big Bow.  I'm considering dragging my(hungover)self to a MAC store in London today but I don't want to get there and have them all sold out too


----------



## shmooby (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anti_starlet8* 

 
_I managed to grab Cute-ster and Mimmy but I wanted Strayin' and Big Bow. I'm considering dragging my(hungover)self to a MAC store in London today but I don't want to get there and have them all sold out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahhhh sucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta trek to Bristol on monday to check if theres anything left there. my sister wanted big bow, tippy, pink fish and on the prowl nail polish, but even though i ordered it about an hour after it went online i didnt manage to get any of it! managed to get some more stuff when the re-stocked, but nothing she REALLY wanted, and i'm still not convinced that's going to turn up!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 7, 2009)

I went to Selfridges (London) today and they seemed to have most things... in fact I was the only one looking at the displays... weird!!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah I went into Selfridges in Birmingham and they were all still fully stocked and again, not that many people looking! So chances are if you get yourself to a store you may be in luck.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 7, 2009)

the pro store on friday had everything in stock minus the bracelet and... something else. i was eavesdropping haha.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 8, 2009)

They still have loads of stock in the Westfield store.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2009)

Trolley dolly!!!!! how were the YSL rouge volupt lippies in nude beige and lingerie pink i want them with a passion!!!!!

i managed to get pink fish and big bow the other night online still waitin on delivery though!! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## abbey_08 (Mar 8, 2009)

i think mac are totally stupid...hardly anything ever sells out online at mac...the 1 collection they know is in HUGE demand what do they do?! have a big advertising campaign but not enuff stock for the customers. hello mac do u not want profit?! i know the idea is for it to be 'limited edition' but seriously they shud give ppl a chanch 2 buy it & its even worse wen they let ppl add it to their baskets, charge them & then email saying its out of stock.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Trolley dolly!!!!! how were the YSL rouge volupt lippies in nude beige and lingerie pink i want them with a passion!!!!!

i managed to get pink fish and big bow the other night online still waitin on delivery though!! fingers crossed!!!_

 
They are amazing! the best money i've spent in a long time! I didn't realise YSL were so amazing for nude lippys. I'll try and post some swatches in the next couple of days. 

I never recieved my mimmy l/g with my order so I phoned up and complained and they really didn't give a s**t! The lady I spoke to said that all they could do was offer me a free shipping code so I could order it again. I said to her that I was worried it would happen again and she said they couldnt guarantee that I would recieve it. She said that they haven't been able to update the website as quickly as it was all selling out.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks love!!!! i ended up ordering the 2 ysl lippies they look so gorgeous, got the peach passion one too cos boots is giving 1000 advantage points when you buy 3, ooooft!!! need to sort out my makeup addiction!!!


i'll be raging if any of my HK stuff is missing!!! though if there is stuff missing i'll just go buy more YSL rouge volupte, fetish pink looks amazing too!!!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_the pro store on friday had everything in stock minus the bracelet and... *something else*. i was eavesdropping haha._

 
Ooh, what's the 'something else'??? Pray, tell...!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Thanks love!!!! i ended up ordering the 2 ysl lippies they look so gorgeous, got the peach passion one too cos boots is giving 1000 advantage points when you buy 3, ooooft!!! need to sort out my makeup addiction!!!_

 
I've been wanting some YSL lippies for a while now because of Lorraine on Youtube, thanks both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Boots website here I come.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like bad planning and really bad customer service from MAC, how rubbish!  They should have really re-allocated some of the stock going to each retail store to the online stock, considering how much promotion they have done and the fact that there's only really MAC stores in the major cities... My sister, who's at university in Hull, waits until she comes back down to London before going to MAC!  
Seriously, I expected more.  But this is true MAC style, once again, treating its loyal customers like s**t as usual.

I managed to convince my sister to pick me up some bits when she visited the Pro store on Saturday, so now I have Strayin', Most Popular, She Loves Candy and Sweet Strawberry - yay.  Hope the other stuff I ordered online is gonna be delivered now...


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I've been wanting some YSL lippies for a while now because of Lorraine on Youtube, thanks both of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boots website here I come._

 

The lipsticks are twice the price of mac ones but are sooooo gorgeous!! i figured with the boots offer of 1000 extra advantage points its like saving a tenner!!!!! lol


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Ooh, what's the 'something else'??? Pray, tell...!_

 
I really can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry! Maybe one of the bags?! I know it wasn't any of the actual makeup, just one of the accessories!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 9, 2009)

WOOHOO! managed to get tippy blush and pink fish lip conditioner in Bristol at the debenhams counter today! My sister WILL be happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I asked them what they had left there and she just walked over and opened an entire drawer FULL of stuff!! No big bow lipstick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and no more tippy cos i yoinked the last one!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 9, 2009)

its been 5 days and they still haven't dispatched my order


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 9, 2009)

I really really hope my order changes to dispatched soon!! Desperately hoping it arrives bright and early tomorrow otherwise I won't get it until Friday as I'm going away... fingers crossed!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 9, 2009)

Got my delivery today love everything but Big bow sucks!!!!!! had to practically mush the lipstick on my lips to get it to show up, its a gorge colour in the tube but so poorly pigmented!!!ggggrrrrr, hurry up and come ysl lippies!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 9, 2009)

the stuff i ordered last wednesday evening was here waiting for me on friday evening... i hope the things i ordered on friday arrive before the end of the week, my sister is only down for 1 day and thats saturday!


----------



## sierrao (Mar 9, 2009)

can the hk beauty powder compact fit in the small makeup bag?


----------



## Snowy_z (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_can the hk beauty powder compact fit in the small makeup bag?_

 
No but the beauty powder blush can.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 10, 2009)

I literally just got my delivery of Cute-ster and Mimmy woop!  I didn't get any dispatch email and when I checked my MAC account yesterday it said the delivery was still in the warehouse.  Is tracking packages no longer offered?


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2009)

It seems a bit hit and miss with the tracking info and dispatch e-mails lately. I didn't get an e-mail to tell me my last order had been sent out, but the tracking details were available. With an order previous to that, the status remained at 'In Warehouse' even once I had received it and that had happened before.

Never mind, glad your stuff made its way to you!


----------



## shmooby (Mar 10, 2009)

got my 2nd order today!!! still says in warehouse on the website, but I has it in my hands! Has a big 'next day delivery' sticker on it, but i ordered it on Friday... and didn't pay for next day delivery... Odd.

Oh well, MORE HELLO KITTY GOODIES! My sister WILL be pleased!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I really can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry! Maybe one of the bags?! I know it wasn't any of the actual makeup, just one of the accessories!_

 
No worries hun. I'm trying to resist the urge to buy the larger makeup bag. Hopefully they're all sold out now and I wouldn't be able to get one in a moment of weakness anyway


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 10, 2009)

Argh, missed my delivery!!! Now can't get it until Saturday as I'm away with work, boo!!


----------

